# أرجوا الرد العاجل بخصوص الكشف الطبي لمصر للطيران جزاكم الله خيرا...



## مؤمن المهندس (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندسين

أولا أنا مهندس إتصالات على وشك إجراء الكشف الطبي في شركة مصر للطيران يعني مش طيار ولا مهندس طيران فما هي الإجراءات الطبية التى سوف يقدمون عليها في الكشف الطبي في الشركة وهل ستتم في الشركة نفسها أم سيطلبون منى كشوفات معينة بالخارج , وعلى فكرة أنا وزني زيادة شوية هل ده هيأثر على قبولي ولا لأ وشكرا جزيلاا مرة أخرى

أسف لو الموضوع مش في مكانه بس إنتم أكتر ناس محتكين بمصر للطيران​


----------

